# Holden Arboretum



## Bassdude (Feb 2, 2006)

Has anyone fished the Arboretum in Kirtland yet this year? A couple of years ago, there was a pretty bad "fish kill" due to an very hot summer and a very cold winter, so they haven't been biting as well. I used to pull some good largies out of there.


----------



## Sir Gallon Hat (Sep 1, 2005)

Don't let the rangers catch you fishing there!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't you have to be a member to fish there? I know the lakes off Chardon/Windsor road have locks on the entrance gates. I see people fishing there and was told that the members get keys to get in.


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

Never Been There, But I Do Believe You Have To Be A Member.


----------



## Bassdude (Feb 2, 2006)

Yep, I have a membership, and they let members fish certain ponds there. I caught 3 fish there last year. The biggest one was a 2 pounder.


----------



## surfmonkey (May 24, 2011)

New to this site, so I'll make it brief - I just joined the Arboretum and was disappointed to see they are only allowing (suggesting?) catch-and-release now, or at least for the time being...bummer.


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

My old man took me and my brother there when we were kids. All we ever caught were bluegill, and yes you have to be a member.


----------

